# first impression Zapco DC500.1 vs JL Audio 300/4



## TexZen (Jul 4, 2010)

Warning, this review is purely subjective. I took no measurements other than those I was capable of experiencing via my somewhat abused ears and slightly addled brain. :rimshot:

As you can tell by my post count, I am relatively new here. I am not, however, new to mid-high end audio and car audio. I've worked in home a/v shops & I got bit by car audio bug back in 1988 when I got thoroughly bored with the stereo in my Z-28...but I digress.

Today, I want to talk about my experience with my JL 10w3v2-d4 sub being powered by at first (and for the past 60 days or so) by my trusty JL 300/4. This amp has done a yoeman's job for me through 3 vehicles as the sole amplification for my high end/front and rear speakers and as of late, the power behind the 10w3v2 in my Camaro SS. Honestly, no matter where I set the gain, it seemed to overpower the 220-something watt amp in my SS's Boston Acoustic factory system. I finally found a happy medium crossed at around 80Hz and w/the gain at about 1/4 (driving both channels of the sub at 4ohms) and the bass on the stock HU turned down to -5.

This past week, my Zapco DC360.4 and DC500.1 arrived. I went to my local Zapco dealer and picked up two SLDIN cables and then wrestled w/the Zapco DPN software, installing and uninstalling until I FINALLY got it to install the USB driver directory in my virtual XP machines C:\. Once that was done, I updated the amp to 1.41 and commenced to tuning. (I will say this, figuring out how to work the ZAPCO DPN software is not for the impatient or the feeble minded, but once you get it all up and running, it's a peach!).

I re-set all of the stock HU settings back to zero and then commenced to fiddle w/the DPN software. I settled on a basic low pass 80Hz/12db crossover and bumped the VDC Sensitivity around until I stopped at 5.96. I believe I sat in my car for a good 30 minutes just jumping from song to song until I found one that I was intimately familiar with. The bass control and quality of sound coming from this amp via a sub I thought I knew was nothing less than spectacular. The distortion/edginess that I could barely handle when driven by the 300/4 was completely gone. In it's place was this smooth (when it was supposed to be) visceral bass...I liken it to the sound of one of the old school Velodyne active subs. Very precise, controlled and giving you the impression that there is quite a bit more there to be had.

Don't get me wrong, the JL 300/4 is loads better than most of the other amps I have used (w/the notable exception of the PPI AX400 that some jack-holes "relevied" me of back in 1994). I feel it is a solid amp, for what it is. And what it is doesn't hold a candle to the Zapco DC500.1

If you haven't had a chance to listen to or play with these amps, I highly encourage you to do so. You won't regret it.

If anything this has stepped up my schedule of transforming the 'maro SS's audio system. I'm so excited I can hardly stand it! :rockon:


----------



## bboyvek (Dec 16, 2008)

TexZen said:


> Warning, this review is purely subjective. I took no measurements other than those I was capable of experiencing via my somewhat abused ears and slightly addled brain. :rimshot:
> 
> As you can tell by my post count, I am relatively new here. I am not, however, new to mid-high end audio and car audio. I've worked in home a/v shops & I got bit by car audio bug back in 1988 when I got thoroughly bored with the stereo in my Z-28...but I digress.
> 
> ...


Not only zapco dc amps are great amps, but robert (national sales manager for zapco) is a member here and a GREAT guy.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

your comparing a 500 watt mono amp to a 4 channel full range amplififer??? The 300/4 is only like 150 bridged per channel. You gaining 350 watts more power, of course its gonna sound louder/ better.

This review does not even make sense. You not even comparing apples to apples... get a 500/1 if you want to test against the dc500.


----------



## TexZen (Jul 4, 2010)

mmiller said:


> This review does not even make sense. You not even comparing apples to apples... get a 500/1 if you want to test against the dc500.


Apparently you missed this:


TexZen said:


> Warning, this review is purely subjective. I took no measurements other than those I was capable of experiencing via my somewhat abused ears and slightly addled brain. :rimshot:





mmiller said:


> your comparing a 500 watt mono amp to a 4 channel full range amplififer??? The 300/4 is only like 150 bridged per channel. You gaining 350 watts more power...


I assume you meant "you're" and not "your"? Anyway, correct me if I'm wrong here. The 500x1 I get out of the DC500.1 when driven into a 2ohm load is in fact 200 more total watts than I could potentially get out of both channels (which were in use) of the JL 300/4. That is unless there is a new kind of math these days that makes 500-300=350 

Additionally, I have been in the audio business as a professional and consumer for well over 20 years and it has been my experience (not to mention per the laws of physics) that in order to see appreciable differences in loudness with amplifiers, you must increase their output by a factor of 10. Never mind that with the exception of the JL 500/1 being a 500 watt single channel amp vs. the 300/4 being a 300 watt 4 channel amp (or 150 watt 2 channel amp), the construction of and engineering that goes into both of them are essentially the same. As such, they should share the same sonic characteristics.

Be all of that as it may, at no point did I say that the DC500.1 was louder, played louder, etc. To my ear, it just sounded better, blended in more and yes, by virtue of having more headroom seemed to do so in a more effortless fashion.

At the end of this all, I was just sharing my experience with a wonderful new amp in comparison to my experience with a still great, yet not even in the same class amp. This info is all worth what you paid for it.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

*Cool.
To make it a fair comparison, please tell us how the DC500.1 sounds running front and rear coaxial speakers, or biamped to a set of components.*


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

TexZen said:


> Apparently you missed this:
> Additionally, I have been in the audio business as a professional and consumer for well over 20 years and it has been my experience (not to mention per the laws of physics) that in order to see appreciable differences in loudness with amplifiers, you must increase their output by a factor of 10.


so, when i jump from a 100 watt amp, i need to go to a 1000 watt amp to hear a difference? you might want to check your physics knowledge there...

anyway, interesting comparison here. you have not only changed out a 4 channel amp, but inserted two new ones... i would imagine that your listening experience would be drastically different based on the new equipment alone. you would see that same difference in tonality and impact, as you say, if you added a jl 500.1 to your mix and left the jl 300.4 on your fronts... 

if you want to advocate your feeling of Zapco's superiority to others, that's fine and they make a good product. but your comparison lacks any form of conformity that you could come to any real conclusion on, as you inserted too many variables, and not enough dependent constants.


----------



## TexZen (Jul 4, 2010)

TREETOP said:


> Cool.
> To make it a fair comparison, please tell us how the DC500.1 sounds running front and rear coaxial speakers, or biamped to a set of components.


I'll do you one better. When I get my new front stage and HU, I'll do a very detailed comparison between the JL 300/4 and the Zapco DC 360.4. it still won't be a fair comparison by virtue of the fact that the JL is 75x4 vs the Zapco being 50x4 at 4ohms, but I'll venture a guess that the outcome will still lean heavily towards the Zapco amp. \m/>.<\m/


----------



## TexZen (Jul 4, 2010)

mattyjman said:


> ...anyway, interesting comparison here. you have not only changed out a 4 channel amp, but inserted two new ones... i would imagine that your listening experience would be drastically different based on the new equipment alone. you would see that same difference in tonality and impact, as you say, if you added a jl 500.1 to your mix and left the jl 300.4 on your fronts...


At no point did I insert any new amps. I did 1 for 1 swap. I was using the JL 300/4 bridged to two channel mode to drive my JL 10w3v2-d4 at 150x2 into 4ohms. I removed this amp and replaced it with the Zapco DC500.1 running at 500x1 into 2ohms.

Again, as I stated, this was a purely subjective review. I compared two amps, even if they are apples and oranges (and while they are both fruits, I prefer oranges infinitely over apples...unless said apples are baked in a pie)

as far as power goes, I say power schmower. I have heard 50 watt amps that have blown the doors off of much more powerful (and well regarded) amplifiers. It's in the construction, how you use it and yes, the headroom you give the amp.

For a more concise and, for most people, sensible review, stay tuned. When I purchase my components for the front stage, I'll be running them with the JL 300/4 and then comparing them to being run w/the Zapco 360.4 (still won't be fair as the JL is rated for more power at 4ohms but we shall see what shakes out...).

This is all in fun for me and if I can learn a few things along the way then so much the better.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

*You're definitely right about something.

Apple pie is WAY better than orange pie.*


----------



## TexZen (Jul 4, 2010)

TREETOP said:


> *You're definitely right about something.
> 
> Apple pie is WAY better than orange pie.*


Of that there is no doubt...


----------



## chipss (Nov 13, 2009)

the wolf pac is loose...lol


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

TexZen said:


> Apparently you missed this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My math is correct assuming that you only used one bridged side of the 300/4. 150/2 so if you were only using one side of the amp thats only 150 watts.. which is where I got the 350 from. 500-150=350. if you bridged each side of the and and connected it to each coil of the sub that would be 300 watts. Your still giving up 200 watts. Thats a lot of juice for a single low power handling Transducer.

and the 500/1 is not the same as the 300/4. Where in your Brain does that add up to you??? your still giving up 200 watts of power.and an amp that made to drive Subwoofers vs a full range amplifier.

iIf you have been in this business for 20 years and can't figure this one out, id get another Job. What your talking about does not even make sense.

I am glad your happy with your new amp, but your comparison has no merit. Why would you not compare the dc360.4 vs the 300/4?? that comparison makes a bit more sense.


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

TexZen said:


> For a more concise and, for most people, sensible review, stay tuned. When I purchase my components for the front stage, I'll be running them with the JL 300/4 and then comparing them to being run w/the Zapco 360.4



I'm sure we can find more sets of ears for this comparison.(if you want em)


----------



## TexZen (Jul 4, 2010)

SublimeZ said:


> I'm sure we can find more sets of ears for this comparison.(if you want em)


Shouldn't be a problem at all. Once I get the front stage (whatever that my be...leaning towards Morel Hybrid Ovation IIs currently) in my hands and installed I'll put the word out the the Austin/CenTex chapter!


----------



## chipss (Nov 13, 2009)

not to be an ass here but ran across this....lol right after reading this thread,


YouTube - The Annoying Orange


----------



## TexZen (Jul 4, 2010)

mmiller said:


> My math is correct assuming that you only used one bridged side of the 300/4. 150/2 so if you were only using one side of the amp thats only 150 watts.. which is where I got the 350 from. 500-150=350. if you bridged each side of the and and connected it to each coil of the sub that would be 300 watts. Your still giving up 200 watts. Thats a lot of juice for a single low power handling Transducer.


That was assumption on your part mmiller, not a statement on mine, that led to those numbers. I was merely clarifying the issue at hand.



mmiller said:


> and the 500/1 is not the same as the 300/4. Where in your Brain does that add up to you??? your still giving up 200 watts of power.and an amp that made to drive Subwoofers vs a full range amplifier.


Again, there appears to be some selective reading/assumptions going on here. I never said the 500/1 and 300/4 were the same, as a matter of fact, I went out of my way to state that w/the exception of the 500/1 delivering 500 watts into a single channel and the 300/4 delivering (in my usage case) 150x2 the construction and engineering that goes into both of these amps is essentially the same and as such they would perform and sound similar (and here it's my fault for not being specific and spelling out that I meant "when driving a similar load).



mmiller said:


> iIf you have been in this business for 20 years and can't figure this one out, id get another Job. What your talking about does not even make sense.


mmiller, I won't justify a response to the above statement other than you're bordering on/very close to crossing a line here and most definitely are being rude. I am approaching this as a fun thing and wanted to share my experience so far. Unfortunately, it appears that I have "set off" a few of the natives in doing so. For that, I apologize. This doesn't mean I won't do it again. I most assuredly will. I just now consider myself forewarned as to the character of some of the responses I can expect to receive when doing so...fair 'nuff.



mmiller said:


> I am glad your happy with your new amp, but your comparison has no merit. Why would you not compare the dc360.4 vs the 300/4?? that comparison makes a bit more sense.


I plan on doing exactly that (as seen in my posts above). Hopefully this will be more to your liking. If you have some further constructive ideas to share w/me re: this review, I'm more than happy to read them and will respond as I can, If it winds up being more of the same, well...:dead_horse:

Goodnight all and good listening!


----------



## TexZen (Jul 4, 2010)

chipss said:


> not to be an ass here but ran across this....lol right after reading this thread,
> 
> 
> YouTube - The Annoying Orange


:lol:

chipss, I think you and I will get along just fine.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

*You're right about minor wattage differences being difficult to discern, all else being equal. 

500 is OVER 65% MORE than 300 though. I'd expect to hear a definite difference/improvement even if it's not drastic.

The good thing is that you made a choice and in most anybody's view it'd be an upgrade for its intended application. More importantly, you're happy with said choice. *


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

im glad you like the amp.

im out. Peace.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh, God, what next? 10 times the power before you notice it? And comparing a 150 watt amp to a 500 watt model? And 20 years taught you all that?

It never ends.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

*I like pie.*


----------



## TexZen (Jul 4, 2010)

89grand said:


> Oh, God, what next? 10 times the power before you notice it? And comparing a 150 watt amp to a 500 watt model? And 20 years taught you all that?
> 
> It never ends.


There's a 150 watt amp in here somewhere???


----------



## TexZen (Jul 4, 2010)

TREETOP said:


> *You're right about minor wattage differences being difficult to discern, all else being equal.
> 
> 500 is OVER 65% MORE than 300 though. I'd expect to hear a definite difference/improvement even if it's not drastic.
> 
> The good thing is that you made a choice and in most anybody's view it'd be an upgrade for its intended application. More importantly, you're happy with said choice. *


If anyone out there (here in the Austin area) has a JL 500/1 amp just sitting around I'd be more than happy to do a full back to back listening test/review between it and the DC500.1. If that isn't in the cards then we'll just have to wait for the review of the JL 300/4 vs the Zapco 360.4 from me later this year (which, from the responses so far, most people here will say won't be a fair comparison as at 4ohms the JL is a 75.4 amp and the zapco is 50x4).


----------



## TexZen (Jul 4, 2010)

In the interest of bringing a little sanity to this admittedly lopsided review:

*JL Audio 300/4*
MSRP: $559.99
Best guess on street price: $425-500
Published Specs:
Rated Power (4 Channel Mode): 75 W RMS x 4 @ 1.5 ohm-4 ohm (11V-14.5V)
Rated Power (Bridged to 2 Channel): 150 W RMS x 2 @ 3 ohm-8 ohm (11V-14.5V)
THD at Rated Power: <0.03% @ 4 ohm per ch.
S/N Ratio: >108.5 dB below rated power (A-weighted, 20 Hz - 20 kHz noise bandwidth)
Frequency Response: 5 Hz - 30 kHz (+0, -1dB)
Damping Factor: >200 @ 4 ohm per ch. / 50 Hz 
>100 @ 2 ohm per ch. / 50 Hz
Slew Rate: ±25 V / µS @ 4 ohm per ch.
Left to Right Channel Separation: >75 dB @ 1 kHz
Input Range: Switchable from 200mV-2V RMS to 800mV-8V RMS
Dimensions (L x W x H): 13.40 in. x 9.25 in. x 2.36 in. 
340 mm x 235 mm x 60 mm

*Zapco DC 500.1*
MSRP: $749.00
Best guess on street price: $500-600
Published Specs:
Total Power (14.4V @ 1kHz)
.2% T.H.D. 500 watts
Rated Power - T.H.D.+N
350 watts x 1 @ 4ohms - < .04% (or, as pulled from Zapco's www site - <0.017% @ 4 ohms)
500 watts x [email protected] 2ohms - < .20%
S/N Ratio > 80dB
Frequency Response 20 – 20kHz, +0/-.5dB
Damping Factor > 250 @ 4Ohms
Input Sensitivity
Balanced (DIN) 500mV – 10V
Transient Distortion (4ohms, 35W) < .013%
Slew Rate > 25 V/mS
Max. Current Requirements 40 Amps @ 500 watts
Idle Current .65 Amps
Dimensions 14.01”L x 7.12”W x 2.35”H

Both amps are ostensibly in the same price range ($500-750) and taken at a 4 ohm load, these amps have very similar output and from a published THD spec at rated power, the JL amp actually get's the nod...unless you use Zapco's www site. The JL Amp, again on paper, has a far superior s/n ratio (a weighted) and in Zapco's defense, in their literature they emphatically state" "A WORD ABOUT “WEIGHTED” SPECIFICATIONS
Most of the time, when you see specifications, they will be preceded
by the term “A” weighted. “A” weighting is a way of coloring numbers to
make specifications look better.
About the only place you can find specs that aren’t “A” weighted is
in ZAPCO manuals and literature. We publish only “raw” specs at ZAPCO. If
we don’t like the specifications of one of our products we’ll make it better,
not try to make the numbers look better."
JL has a broader total frequency response, but seriously, all we can hear (if we are lucky and haven't utterly damaged our hearing) is 20hz-20khz and they show +0/-1db where Zapco shows +0/-.5db
Dampening factor is relatively close at 4ohms >200 for the JL and >250 for Zapco.

All of this, in my experience can help establish some sort of baseline and set of expectations on how each amp should perform. Both are mid to high quality amps. Both are made by respected manufactures that have a rich and storied history in car audio. SQ wise, at least in my non-scentific test that got a few people all twitterpated/spun and otherwise wroth w/me, there was no similarity at all.

The JL 300/4 can play and play loud...all day long and until my eardrums bleed. As I stated previously, this amp has been my workhorse for the better part of 5 years across 4 vehicles. it has performed in a stellar fashion. That being said, the quality of the bass that it produced was nowhere near what came out of the Zapco DC500.1 I know I changed the performance/power characteristics of the DC500.1 when I ran it into a 2ohm load by running the two 4ohm channels of my JL 10w3v2-d4 in parallel (kicking the rated power to 500watts, but also the THD to .2%) but at the heart of it i was driving the same transducer...both amps were performing ostensibly the exact same duty, which was to drive both channels of my DVC subwoofer. Honestly, I really don't expect that the JL 500/1 will fare any better SQ wise vs the DC 500.1 other than being able to keep up w/transients better than the 300/4 and that point is somewhat moot unless there is a local DIYer that wants to induldge my curiosity by offering up his/her JL 500/1

Did I look to the DC500.1 to perform better. Most assuredly. Did I expect it to completely ace and outclass the JL 300/4. Not hardly.

I have been around this and the home a/v industry long enough to know that published specs usually only serve the manufacturer in trying to sell their products. Given a similar cost and mission, I trust my ears over specs any day.


----------



## zblee (May 18, 2010)

let me clarify the the comments concerning the " you need 10x watts to hear a difference " 

it actually goes like this



> Using the logarithmic relationship for power PdB = 10*log[Pout/Pin] , a doubling of electrical power only yields an increase of +3 dB. Increasing the power tenfold will yield an increase of +10 dB and is a doubling of perceived loudness. The decibel is not an absolute measurement, but indicates the relationship or ratio between two signal levels.


----------



## amungal (Mar 29, 2010)

I wish I had a Jl 500/1 to lend for this comparison. I am a fan of Zapco and have owned and loved several fine JL amps, so I am really curious as to how they rate against each other.


----------



## Mid Life Crisis (May 6, 2010)

As long as he likes the amp what does it matter if its apples to oranges?

I am a n00b at high end mobile audio so this helps me and im sure others as well. Sometimes you use what you have. It may not be the best fit for that product but it works good. Then you change it and want to share that.... Isnt that what the comparison is for? 

And before I get blasted...... Ya Ya Ya I know.... Apples and Oranges.....

*But has anyone ever tried Orange Pie????????????*


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

Still not sure why anyone would bother to compare a subwoofer-only amp to a mains amp, though.

I will say that the Zapco could be employed to make a better-sounding subwoofer than the Jello, because it has DSP that can tailor the frequency response. Beyond that, all you're hearing is a small or possibly large difference in levels between them.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I knew a lady that made a mandarin orange pie. INCREDIBLE! It would be the first to disapear at church potlucks so me and my cousin would always hit the desert table first.


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

What Class is the Zapco amp? the JL 300/4 is an A/B class amp, while the JL 500/1 is a D Class amp. Talk about comparing apples an oranges also..... 

I perfer apple pie though....:laugh:


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

And lets not forget...

Here at DIYMA, ALL amps sound the same!



How bout them apples Tex??


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

zblee said:


> let me clarify the the comments concerning the " you need 10x watts to hear a difference "
> 
> it actually goes like this


Quote:
"Using the logarithmic relationship for power PdB = 10*log[Pout/Pin] , a doubling of electrical power only yields an increase of +3 dB. Increasing the power tenfold will yield an increase of +10 dB and is a doubling of perceived loudness. The decibel is not an absolute measurement, but indicates the relationship or ratio between two signal levels."



You are absolutely correct about that one. I do believe you will hear some difference in a sub with 200 more watts driving it but not a dramatic difference as was stated. Besides, he did start this thread by stating his review was a subjective one. That makes his comparison is his opinion which is valid. All of our opinions are valid as they are just that, our opinions.


----------



## TexZen (Jul 4, 2010)

fahrfrompuken said:


> Quote:
> "Using the logarithmic relationship for power PdB = 10*log[Pout/Pin] , a doubling of electrical power only yields an increase of +3 dB. Increasing the power tenfold will yield an increase of +10 dB and is a doubling of perceived loudness. The decibel is not an absolute measurement, but indicates the relationship or ratio between two signal levels."
> 
> 
> ...


finally...

:2thumbsup: & leased:


----------



## mdechgan (Dec 16, 2010)

So how would a Zapco reference 500.1 compare to a JL Audio 500/1?
Classic A/B vs. D. Which should I choose?


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Some jl die hards I just feel bad for. 

Being that the jl 10w3v3 is rated at 250 watts for optimal performance and as clearly described in the first post he ran all 4 channels then the 300 watts would be plenty for a sq comparison, not to mention with the jl amp he had to turn the bass down on his head unit which shows it was getting plenty of power. What exactly would you gain by subbing the 500 by 1 in the 300 by 4 place. I would understand if his review was on output but he is clearly talked about sq and once again the sub had more than optimal power in both setups.

Why again can the 300 by 4 only be used for mids and highs, that was prob the most ignorant post out of all the post I read on this forum, the class ab 300by4 would sound better than the class d 500 by 1.
what's the next excuse, zapco had an unfair advantage because he used symbilink cables, which eliminated his ground noise by the way.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Mid Life Crisis said:


> As long as he likes the amp what does it matter if its apples to oranges?
> 
> I am a n00b at high end mobile audio so this helps me and im sure others as well. Sometimes you use what you have. It may not be the best fit for that product but it works good. Then you change it and want to share that.... Isnt that what the comparison is for?
> 
> ...


The reason it matters to me is because a new person entering car audio might read OPs post and come to the conclusion that Zapco is better than JL, without knowing that OPs comparison isin't fair.


----------



## TexZen (Jul 4, 2010)

Angrywhopper said:


> The reason it matters to me is because a new person entering car audio might read OPs post and come to the conclusion that Zapco is better than JL, without knowing that OPs comparison isin't fair.


Angrywhopper, I never said it was an objective comparison...as a matter of fact, I was very upfront and honest about it NOT being apples to apples or objective in the least. People read and misconstrue what is written by others all the time. Having done my due diligence by saying starting off with,


TexZen said:


> Warning, this review is purely subjective. I took no measurements other than those I was capable of experiencing via my somewhat abused ears and slightly addled brain. :rimshot:


 I feel I have more than done my part to warn others they are in "draw your own conclusions" land...

Lighten up and have some fun. While it may not prolong your time on this marble, you'll definitely enjoy the ride a bit more.


----------



## TexZen (Jul 4, 2010)

Tnutt19 said:


> Some jl die hards I just feel bad for.


FanBoys are just that. I have loved and used JL products for years. They make a quality product and will continue to have my respect.



Tnutt19 said:


> Being that the jl 10w3v3 is rated at 250 watts for optimal performance and as clearly described in the first post he ran all 4 channels then the 300 watts would be plenty for a sq comparison, not to mention with the jl amp he had to turn the bass down on his head unit which shows it was getting plenty of power. What exactly would you gain by subbing the 500 by 1 in the 300 by 4 place. I would understand if his review was on output but he is clearly talked about sq and once again the sub had more than optimal power in both setups.


well said.



Tnutt19 said:


> Why again can the 300 by 4 only be used for mids and highs, that was prob the most ignorant post out of all the post I read on this forum, the class ab 300by4 would sound better than the class d 500 by 1.
> what's the next excuse, zapco had an unfair advantage because he used symbilink cables, which eliminated his ground noise by the way.


I am completely surprised that I didn't hear that argument as well...

What may be of interest so some here. I am planning on doing an A-B comparison between the JL 300/4 and my ZAPCO DC 360.4. Both run active with my Eclipse CD 7200mkII being the sole processor/crossover element.

Once that is done, I'll move to full active processing & crossovers in DC amps to see which sounds better between the two.

I will invite over the Central Texas/Austin contingent of DIYMA to help and offer their critical listening skills.

Should prove to be an interesting March/Aprill '11 in my garage.

Stay Tuned!


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Texzen that will be a fun comparison, nice headunit too I had that hu for a bit and was happy with it.

I agree that jl makes a very good product, I have experience with their 13 w7, w6, w6v2, w3, w3v2, 300by4, 1000 by 1, 500 by 1, and hd600/4
while I think they make a good product I think there is better stuff out there. I loved their w7 but just a bit over priced. 
Let me know when you do that comparison I would love to know what you hear.


----------

